# Motorhome Tyres ??



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi, Just had a successful MOT on the motorhome, and I've had an advisory for the two front tyres. Both equally worn on the inside edge. 
The tyres fitted at the moment are Pirelli Citynet 205/70/R15C. 
Should I stick with the same as a replacement, or is there a better option ? 
and what sort of price can I expect to pay. 
Thanks 
Frank


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frank!

A starter for ten is this website...

http://www.mytyres.co.uk/start.html

I have used it before when I bought a set of 'new' tyres for my previous motorhome.

Your tyres are 205/70/R15C...Pirelli tyres, Maxxis and Matador at £76 and £77 each, get them fitted yourself for £20!

Check date of manufacture, ie: the DOT number... more info on tyres here...

http://www.tyresafe.org/data/files/motorhome 08.pdf

How's that for a BUMP?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Both equally worn on the inside edge.


In addition to Norms advice, uneven wear like that usually points to the tracking needind adjusted. I would get that checked as well.

Pete


----------

